# Deer Mounts in garage



## WidoeMaker (Nov 29, 2009)

I have some shoulder mounts that I have been arguing with the wife for years about hanging in my finished basement. I have lost the battle, and I am sick of them lying in my storage room. Anyone hang their shoulder mounts in their attached garage? I know it isn't ideal, but I want to put them up somewhere. I guess if they get ruined, I can make them European mounts.


----------



## red wolf (Apr 1, 2014)

Not the best idea with bugs and change in temperature. The skull is not in the mount just skull cap and horns. Sorry about loosing the fight... love my wife let me add 2nd wife and my mounts..


----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

Mounts aren't the problem...

Put wife in garage, hang mounts in basement...


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

Nitro225Optimax said:


> Mounts aren't the problem...
> 
> Put wife in garage, hang mounts in basement...


Ha Ha Nitro has his priorities in order.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

You can never change a full shoulder mount into a euro mount. The skull has been sawed off. 

My wife does not want full shoulder mounts in our living room so we compromised, I purchased a camp where my mounts are welcome and my wife's opinion is ignored. She told me when we purchased the camp that she would spend time at camp if I put in indoor plumbing. It's been nearly 20 years since she has spent more than one night in a row at camp. I have my mounts and she has a mount free living room. We are both very happy with the arrangement.


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Unless your garage is climate controlled don't do it. Tell the wife the house is 50% yours and put them in your 50% of the house. Option two is get a new wife! it's pretty bad if you can't even hang them in the basement...
Show her this thread! maybe you shouldn't!


----------



## LCO (Jun 26, 2015)

The living room I can understand. The basement not so much. Fighting with the wife sucks but sometimes you have to put your foot down.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Glad it's just me and my mounts


----------



## hunthunt (May 28, 2015)

Divorce is my vote!!!


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

You were supposed to iron that stuff out BEFORE you asked her!!

Get a new one. Mount that is. (Take that how you will!!)

BTW, I have 11 mounts in my living room, just sayin'!!


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

hunthunt said:


> Divorce is my vote!!!


X2. 
Seriously, I can't imagine a woman pushing me out of my own home like that. You really do need to put your foot down on this one. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## grapestomper (Jan 9, 2012)

Mounts in basement as a minimum. Mine doesn't mind them in the living room.
The grand kids like to look at them. She draws the line at letting me put a big elk mount over the bed.


----------



## bucksrus (Oct 9, 2006)

I'm finding your username a little ironic...Don't end up on a Dateline Mysteries episode over this! Lol


----------



## angry angler (Mar 4, 2012)

LoBrass said:


> You were supposed to iron that stuff out BEFORE you asked her!!
> 
> Get a new one. Mount that is. (Take that how you will!!)
> 
> BTW, I have 11 mounts in my living room, just sayin'!!


Yup


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

I have had some older mounts hanging in the cabin up north for at least 10 years. There is no climate control so the mounts are exposed to extremes of both winter and summer temps. So far so they have held up fine.
I can relate though. My wife one told "Joe, if you hang one more mount in the living room, I am out here! YA know what? *I hardly even missed her!!! *
(I traded her in for a new improved *model* who now has *HER FIRST DEER* hanging over the fireplace in the living room with the rest of the mounts!)
<----<<<


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Will the girlfriend let you hang them in the house?


----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

Well, since Ashley Madison is shut down, you know the other jingle...

"You don't have to be lonely at FarmersOnly.com!"


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Hang the deer mounts up and if the wife leaves, BONUS!

Deer mounts don't bitch.


----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

I actually feel for this guy, having been in a relationship with a woman who was adamantly controlling over things like this. I was fortunate enough to see it before getting married. My wife enjoys the outdoors with me and would let me hang deer heads in a finished basement. But we have a cabin for it, so they go up there.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I would have been a good sportsman with a woman like that. I'd have released her, shortly after catching her.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)




----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Hang them in your closet, right next to your dress

Do you have any friends houses you could hang them at? The critters and moisture of the garage will make short work of those expensive mounts.


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

I get both points honestly, but I have my man cave/hunting/fishing storage room in the basement that I am more then happy with having.
A divorce will cost you more then going to get a 200" class trophy and mounting it where you please!
My vote is making a man cave in the basement.


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

I love mounts, but I think they belong in my office or the basement or at the cabin. Just my opinion. Don't really like the way mine look in the living room


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

dlawrence1 said:


> My vote is making a man cave in the basement.


Problem was. according to OP, she wouldn't let him hang them in the basement. Let alone the living room.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Not even if the basement...man that sucks. I feel for the OP. I'm not going to go into the details...but I can really relate.

To respond to the OP's question...I would think that putting mounts in a non-climate controlled environment can only shorten their lifespan (and the your enjoyment of them).

If I can ask...what reason does your significant other give for not letting them in the house?


----------



## Gone_Hunting (Sep 22, 2013)

Isn't the whole basement supposed to be the "man cave"? Not just a room in it


----------



## Bobcat (Aug 9, 2005)

We bought a home in 1986 on a crawl space so hanging them in a basement is not a option for me. My wife is great, she let's me hang my 4 biggest shoulder mounts in the living room along with my Bobcat mount. Her best friend tells her that she decorates with dead things!  My other 3 mounts have been in my attached Garage for over 15 years and are just fine.


----------



## 83mulligan (Oct 25, 2010)

My skulls and mounts hang in my office and in the basement. She does let me hang them in the living room for two weeks of the rut for motivation!


----------



## thetreestandguy (Dec 16, 2005)

Dang, you guys are rough! Had the same issue with my wife except it was the living room. I was relentless though, these were my first two bucks from our property some years back . Finally she said something like "I won't help so if you can get them up by yourself go crazy". I guess she thought since they were in a corner that one person couldn't do it. She went on a long weekend with her mom and came home to a big surprise!









The doors now open, a few years later it was just "where's this one going?" not "can I?"









I've chosen to put off the future conversation of 'which end of the peaked room do you want the elk?" until I actually have one. We've had the preliminary conversation and it didn't go well.


----------



## trophy18 (Aug 14, 2011)

We have two in the living room, ones mine ones hers. Get her into hunting and cover the walls up in em


----------



## kevin2 (Nov 19, 2010)

*MY taxidermist has several mounts in his garage, as that is where he checks in all his animals*. The same ones have been there for several years, so it must be OK


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Nitro225Optimax said:


> Mounts aren't the problem...
> 
> Put wife in garage, hang mounts in basement...



Absolutely !!!


----------



## twolaketown (Jun 23, 2015)

I knew of a guy on Benzie County that built pole barn as a trophy room. Climate controlled. And less of a hazard for theft and fire. He spends more time there than with his wife. Also his pole barn is Cleaner and more tidy than his house.


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Welcome to deer hunter dating 101...


----------



## WidoeMaker (Nov 29, 2009)

Well. Getting rid of wife ain't an option. She let's me hunt and fish as much as I want, and go on out of state hunts. That is a lot more than I can say for a lot married couples my age. She also let me buy the boat of my dreams. My question was about the mounts being in the garage. I know it's not the best, but was just wondering if anybody else has done. I guess I will have to just keep working on her about the basement.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

My uncle's a taxidermist and his are in his garage.....It's heated though n I'd say , still work on wife issue


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

make the basement at least your place to enjoy your passion. Turn it into a man cave that you both can enjoy. She has the rest of the house as hers, a little selfish on her end if she cant do this imo.
You also stated she LETS me fish and hunt? This sounds strange to me.


----------



## Shagy (Sep 20, 2001)

My mounts have hung in my non-heated garage for 8+ years and seem to be just fine as the day I hung them. They do get dusty a little more than they did in the house but I don't mind.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

Just tell her that if she forces them to the garage that when they get damaged there or deteriorate, then it will be her fault and you will get them fixed on her dime. Make her set up a special fund for the inevitable expenses. If she does not agree to that, then tell her you want to have a trophy room built. If she does not agree to that either, then just them up in the house until she makes up her mind which option she wants. I just bought a new hougse up north and will be moving there next year. My old house has a finished basement that serves as my trophy room. The new house has a crawl space, so all my mounts will be put in the main house. My wife objected some, but when I told her that the alternative was to build a trophy room she wisely backed off.


----------

